# New to vics



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey everyone

I have kept many malawis (mbuna) in the past. With a new tank almost cycled and after looking through many vics pictures, i am interested in trying a all vic tank. Only saltwater fish can compare to alot of the different color patterns many vics have. To be honest though, other than i know vics are african cichlids (lol), i really don't know how to keep them. What i mainly mean is the species that can be kept together as far as aggression and possible crossbreeding. My tank is a 120g (48x24x24). I guess for me to get a starting point as far as stocking, what are some of the "dos and don'ts" when it comes to vics. Ultimately i would love to have the male to female ratio of whatever species and try and get into breeding some vics, but i just don't know what it is.

Any advice for a vic dummy appreciate


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
There are some rules to follow to avoid rivalty and hybridization in yur tank
first of all
-do not keep together 2 species of the same genus(Pundamilia nyererei/P.igneopinis for exemple)
the females are so close that it's almost impossible to take them apart when begining in vics. Even a full trained eye can be mistaken sometimes.
-do not keep together some similar male breeding color, blue bodied color with red fins like H.nubilus /L.rubripinis for example or red back with yellow flanks like P.nyererei/H.aenneocolor or H.flameback
The dominant male will take the other as an enemy and surely will lead him to death
-do not keep together 2 different locations of one species( N.omnicaruleus Makobe and Kunene ) this to avoid the lost of the original diversity these fishes exhibit
-Don't keep together the open waters species with the rocks dwelling fishes( those are too territorial and agressives)
the ideal ratio is one male for at least 4 females but it is very hard to get this, in some species yu can keep 3 males with one female if yu can't have more females.
If yu want to keep rocks cichlids, yu'll have to house them in a very loaded tank with rocks, 2 piles at the opposites corners with some plants in the middle to brake down the territoriality of males.
If more infos are needed don't hesitate to ask.
xris


----------

